# Wild Camping Database



## nukeadmin

The Wild camping database is LIVE and accessed here:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites

If you wish to add an entry then the link is:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add


----------



## Anonymous

*Wild Camping Spots/ MH Friendly Parking*

I'm new to this site - and have just gone through the list of sites. I already knew a few of them; Agua Amarga, S of Mojacar, in SE Spain, is a favourite. It would be nice to have them listed by country, in order to make a search easier. Would it be possible to divide it into sections? And I think you should positively encourage contributors to give more information about where the sites are, ie nearby towns or districts of the country. France is a big place, and a village name is not a lot of help unless you know where it is! from jrjazz


----------



## peejay

..and could I mention that there's now a campsite/wildspot proforma in the 'dowloads' section, if you take a few with you on your hols or keep a few in the glovebox and fill them out as you go, it will make entering all your information easier when you get back.

pete.


----------



## Texas

*PEEJAY said*

*"and could I mention that there's now a campsite/wildspot proforma in the 'dowloads' section, if you take a few with you on your hols or keep a few in the glovebox and fill them out as you go, it will make entering all your information easier when you get back."*

What a good idea...just wish I had spotted this _*before* _ I went on holiday, now I can't remember where I've been. DOH!

Texas


----------



## JockandRita

Hi folks,
Could someone please direct us to the "wildcamping database". We can't seem to locate it. Heeeeeeeeeeeeelp.
J & R


----------



## peejay

Its at the bottom of the forum list, or on the lefthand menu under Campsites, or here....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites

pete.


----------



## JockandRita

Hi there Pete,
Many thanks for the quick response. I tried typing out the address but it kept coming up, "module inactive".
Jock.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Razz wrote

“It would be nice to have them listed by country, in order to make a search easier. Would it be possible to divide it into sections? And I think you should positively encourage contributors to give more information about where the sites are, ie nearby towns or districts of the country. France is a big place, and a village name is not a lot of help unless you know where it is!” 


I agree, along the same lines I often tried using the site search but to be honest I found it too complicated ( okay could be just me) I tended to use one that shows area’s then a list of sites and their facilities, far easier just clicking on a map and selecting which county/country.

I have intended adding my sites and will do so, but every time I think about it I’m put off by the thought that if the “adding sites” part is as complicated as the looking for sites part, I’ll have to wait until have more time.

Not a criticism as such just trying to be helpful, I think a lot may benefit from a more simple site search, but I’m not sure how much is involved.

MHS….Rob


----------



## 88781

Rob I agree, Mandy and I were looking in the databases earlier today for an aire or municipal to stop off at en route to our holiday destination, the first thing we do is get the France map book out to visualize the route, then look for suitable places to stop during the journey, but there is no facility within the database input fields to define exactly where the site/aire is!

For instance,(scenario) If I left Calais port heading south looking for an overnight stop, the choices would be St. Omer/Arques area or even Bethune depending on times of travel etc. however there is no link to ant Towns within the database?

regards Dave


----------



## peejay

I agree with all thats been said although Dave has recently added an interactive european map to enable everyone to select sites by country but there is a need for improvement, particularly for selection by region/country.

I'm now gonna get on my high horse here for a moment :roll: and please don't take offence...

The database is only as good as the information submitted by its members and I think i'm correct in saying that Dave was a bit loathe to spend time (and money) on improving the facility as not many were inputting many sites etc. The database has now grown a bit, but there is still a desperate need for a lot more input from everyone to make it into a potentially great facility. 
A bit of constructive criticism is a good thing but I would urge you all to take time out and enter a few sites, aires, etc, only then will it be worthwhile for Dave to consider streamlining and improving this facility. A bit 'catch22' but the responsibility lies with members first to get the info in, then with dave to make it into a great facility.
I personally believe that this will eventually grow to be one of the biggest draws to this website along with the forum and the rally/social schedule.

There, I feel better for that. :wink: 

pete.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

No offence taken Pete, but, and there is always a but.

The point I was attempting to make was that if the site search facility was simpler, perhaps more people would use it, subsequently, the more that use it, the more will add to it, sounds simple I know, but that is what has happened to me, I used it once and found it complicated and never returned.

I agree about it being one of the biggest draws to the site, but I'm afraid not in it's present set-up. Just my thoughts on this, and I will be adding to it whether it's changed or not, but not all are as intimidated by you as I am…… :lol: 

MHS....Rob


----------



## peejay

Bloomin eck Rob.

The last thing on my mind was to intimidate people, surely i haven't done that 8O 

Anyway, just do as you're told and get some campsites entered and that'll be the end of it. :roll: :wink: 

pete.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Okay intimidating was maybe the wrong word, threatening maybe.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I’ll do as ordered anyway. But would prefer to do it using a simpler facility, don’t you just love people who have to have the last word. :roll: :wink: 

MHS…Rob


----------



## SidT

I agree wholeheartedly with Rob. I found entering sites in the database far more intimidating than Pete. I also found entering photos too complicated, other sites, (not nescessarily Motor Home ones) are much easier.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peejay

Hi Sid,

Entering a photo is now a lot easier as Dave has recently added an automatic resize facility, why not give it another try :wink: 

pete.

(being unintimidating, I hope  )


----------



## nukeadmin

y adding a photo is about as easy as it can be now, you just simply click browse and find the picture on your pc and thats it 

as for the towns link M&D mentions the problem with that is i would have to know all the towns in Europe and enter them into the database, i could however add in the facility to enter Town / Village as a seperate option and allow you to search on partial / full town names ?


----------



## 88781

That would be better Dave, and make searching easier!


----------



## 89564

I really cant see the point in adding to the information until we have a formal entry profile.
EG ...........You can search the data base for Camping St.Nicholas in Le Bec Hellouin and if you are lucky find under separate parameters two different entries ,but i believe a third lurks somewhere in the undergrowth.

So in its present form of limited use but with great potential.Bit like me really  

N


----------



## nukeadmin

ok you can now search by full or partial town or village name, i.e. i modified one of HelenBs entries to have the town name of Talybont-on-usk and this an be searched for by using such things as talybont etc

what needs to happen now is for members who have submitted campsites to go back and modify them to enter the Town field and then these will show in results, all new entries will have the field available for use also


----------



## 88781

Hi Moondog, Yep that's all well and good if you know Camping st nicholas is there, however if I wanted to go to or stay close by Helluoin and didn't know the name of the sites in that vicinity, a town search option is the easiest one, and as the database grows it will show up others that have been added in that area  

p.s. we nearly stopped ther last time out had it not been for the horrendous traffic through Bernay on the N138 :x 

Regards M&D


----------



## bognormike

I noted a few duplicate entries in the sites list & asked the originator to delete them, only to find that we can't! Can we have a facility for the originator (or a mod) to delete entries in such cases? 

I've sent a pm to dave for this


----------



## 116223

I'm not sure if I will be in trouble for mentioning a different publication but we wild camp in France several times a year and Vicarious Books do a book called All the Aires in France. This is our bible. Oh for something similar in England!


----------



## ambegayo

*Wild camping database*

I posted this comment last year, but I would find it most helpful if the region and departments were included: example France - Centre - this region is divided into 6 departments, another example Bretagne divided into 4. Even the new French Aires Book by Vicarious Books do not give Region, although a map is shown with the aires shown by number. My point is that when referring to any aire, I can look it up say in the Centre region but find the aire is miles away from my intended location. each department has a number and if this number could be included in the details it would be so easy to decide if it was on route and/or in the area we want to explore. I apppreciate that going through the existing database would be not feasible but perhaps emphasis on including the name or number of the department could be stressed in future entries submitted. This observation is made humbly and for contribution to a wonderful website. :roll:


----------



## spykal

Hi ambegayo

Do you use the MHF Interactive Campsite Map? I do think that lots of members may have never found it. One of the main features is that you can ask it to show campsites by country or by type, and as it is a map there is no problem with departments or regions ...so set it to show just "aire de service" , then look where you want to go and if there is a suitable aire shown on the map, click on the icon on the map and it will take you to the full database entry.

Make sure that you make full use of the other features of the map...zoom in to see detail, set it to satellite view to see overhead photo views ( in some aires count the vans on site :lol: )

This must be the best way to examine our database and plan which aires to use. It does of course need a good internet connection so may not be exactly what you are looking for..... say if you want to use it while away with only a slow internet connection.

There is a link to the Campsite Map in the list on the left of the front page or click the link below:-

MHF Interactive Campsite Map <<< click here

Mike


----------



## ambegayo

*Wild camping database*

Hi Spykal, Got the map up but couldn't see how you get the "hands" as indicated in your post? Aside from that I give an example of a site which is actually in the database ie:Lacappel-Marival, which is in the Region of Midi Pyrenees and Department is Lot (46) which looking at the map I have if France is a one giving the Regions and Departments. I would be grateful of a bit of guidance of how to get the 'hands' like your example above, which as you say would be very helpful to print out. The map that comes with the French version of all aires is very similar, but we gave it to a young couple doing a 4 month tour with no idea of aires or detailed maps. 
Thanks,


----------



## spykal

Hi Ambegayo

I am not really sure what you mean by "hands" but here is how I would use the map to look at the location of your example "Lacappel-Marival"

Open the Map by going to The Interactive map <<<<

When the map is opened on the new page set the "filter by campsite" drop down to "aire de service" ...wait for the new map to be created which will show all the aires we have in the data base.

Now you can move the map around and zoom in to find the location you are interested in or you can try the "Search the Map" option.... so now put

Lacappel-Marival

into the search box and click "search the Map".... the map should zoom in like this:










Then if you wish you can zoom in even further to see the exact location and street names etc. In some areas if you switch to satellite view you may be able to see the vans. :wink:










Just have a play around with the maps, you can print them out if you wish... zoom in to street level or view satellite type overhead photos to get the best out of what is a quite amazing implementation of Google Maps API ...

Mike


----------



## ambegayo

*Wild camping database*

Got that! Is it me! I click on box to choose air de service, by the time that loads -I don't get change to put country in, as it is already loading the map. I reversed the proceedure and put country in first and then aire de service (once out 6 times I successfully got this to work. If its me I apologise but when the map comes up I have nothing in the first box nor the second. I appreciate it looks good its just the getting there seems difficult. Perhaps its this drat Vista Laptop  Sorry about the 'hands' need new glasses-looked again and see no hands!!!


----------



## spykal

*Re: Wild camping database*



ambegayo said:


> Got that! Is it me! !!


Er...... Yes.

Just put in one selection :roll: Aire de service :lol:


----------



## Telbell

When I first do a Filter for Wild Camping Spots I get all sorts on the map-CL's, Municipals, Wild Camping. It's not till I do a further Filter for my selection that the map then shows Wild Campingf Spots.

Is that a querk of the system or have I done it wrong? :roll:


----------



## ambegayo

*Database - Camping*

Thars something I find also, but once you know it does it its not a problem


----------



## ActiveCampers

How can I export all wild camping spots to GPS? 
It seems to try but only gives me a list of 24 empty ones....?


----------



## spykal

Telbell said:


> When I first do a Filter for Wild Camping Spots I get all sorts on the map-CL's, Municipals, Wild Camping. It's not till I do a further Filter for my selection that the map then shows Wild Campingf Spots.
> Is that a querk of the system or have I done it wrong? :roll:


Hi

I think the problem is that you must only use one search at a time you cannot combine searches or do a second search using "type" or "country".

So after getting to the campsite Map <<< chose either

Filter By Campsite Type

or

Filter By Country

Then if you wish you can either zoom it to the location or use the "search the map" box and put in a Town Name. This feature works in a strange way as it is quite likely to go off to America if there is a town there by the same name :roll: so I some times add UK.... ie. Worcester UK

Mike


----------



## spykal

ActiveCampers said:


> How can I export all wild camping spots to GPS?
> It seems to try but only gives me a list of 24 empty ones....?


Hi

AFAIK you may only export GPS locations from your Virtual Campsite Brochure <<<.

I suppose what you could do is add many Wild Spots to a virtual brochure and save them...repeating until you have the lot :roll: .

This is an area that needs some tidying up regards instructions ...but it is quite a complicated set up so still has a few quirks :roll:

Mike


----------



## ActiveCampers

Thanks spykal
Hmmm. THink I'll give it a miss. Shame as it would be good to have these resources whilst on the road


----------



## DABurleigh

Tell me a about it .....

Or rather, tell nuke  There are plans afoot but he needs the time.

Dave


----------



## Telbell

Hi Mike

Yes-in fact it's only possible to put in one filter at a time.....so after testing I think the best way is to click on JUST (for example) Wild Camping, (after which I get all the "W's") then rather than select a country , zoom straight in.

(or is that what you meant? :roll: )

Thanks anyway :lol:


----------



## spykal

Telbell said:


> (or is that what you meant? :roll: )
> 
> Thanks anyway :lol:


YEP :wink:

Once you know how it works, or rather how to work it , it is easy ... a bit like life I suppose :lol:

Mike


----------



## locovan

spykal said:


> Hi ambegayo
> 
> Do you use the MHF Interactive Campsite Map? I do think that lots of members may have never found it. One of the main features is that you can ask it to show campsites by country or by type, and as it is a map there is no problem with departments or regions ...so set it to show just "aire de service" , then look where you want to go and if there is a suitable aire shown on the map, click on the icon on the map and it will take you to the full database entry.
> 
> Make sure that you make full use of the other features of the map...zoom in to see detail, set it to satellite view to see overhead photo views ( in some aires count the vans on site :lol: )
> 
> This must be the best way to examine our database and plan which aires to use. It does of course need a good internet connection so may not be exactly what you are looking for..... say if you want to use it while away with only a slow internet connection.
> 
> There is a link to the Campsite Map in the list on the left of the front page or click the link below:-
> 
> MHF Interactive Campsite Map <<< click here
> 
> Mike


Hi forgive me for raising this one from the depths but I have now got the bug for wild camping, after my escapade in Spain and I have been trying to find Wild Camping spots in England to plan. 
I found it very confusing to sort out in the camping sites data base until I came upon Mikes input.
This map is great and I can find all the wild camping sites on the data base
and thought that others might be grateful that it is resurrected to help with this years plans for journeys.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/airesmap_717.jpg


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

The wild camping database is top stuff as far as I'm concerned.

shame so many people are down on it.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-64098-.html

make your opinion known.

Kev


----------



## lockpicker1969

*walking scarfell*

hi
we are looking for somewhere near to scarfell pike for next week
.has the database been removed now ?
will pay for a site as long as its not over a tenner a night with electric.


----------



## peejay

No, its still there.

Heres the search results for Cumbria if thats any help...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Cumbria

Pete


----------

